# Good luck waterfowlers



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Everyone be safe and shooting time is sunrise to sunset


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Is early goose tomorrow too, too caught. In dove and squirrel to realize
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck! Whoever posts first kills of goose wins the goose prize! Whoever posts first dove kills wins the dove prize!





*prizes are a "Good Job!!!" on OGF


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Good luck! Whoever posts first kills of goose wins the goose prize! Whoever posts first dove kills wins the dove prize!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kyle, We got a limit of doves today... Can I have my prize?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we shot this many geese today 






































..... O ......OH WELL THERE ALWAYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good job!!! We got a good amount of doves and delicious pigeon


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Good shootin today Mushi, enjoy the Squab!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

good mixed bag today. 5 honker, if we could shoot better...... you know the rest, 52 doves and 12 pigeons. so glad it time to hunt again. good luck guys.


----------



## Oh-ducky (Jan 17, 2007)

Big goose egg in Randnor/Delaware today


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Had two flights come in tonight, despite our collective poor shooting we managed to down 3 honkers. Then they came pouring in after dark as we were walking out. Thus is the life of a waterfowl hunter I guess. By the time we left there was over 100 geese on a 2 acre pond.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

[QUOTE By the time we left there was over 100 geese on a 2 acre pond.[/QUOTE]

I wish I had that problem


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

goose commander said:


> good mixed bag today. 5 honker, if we could shoot better...... you know the rest, 52 doves and 12 pigeons. so glad it time to hunt again. good luck guys.


Good work!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

thanks Kyle. i have wed. off looking and to hunt call me


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

goose commander said:


> thanks Kyle. i have wed. off looking and to hunt call me


I'm in after 4pm! Would that work?


----------

